# Kerry  Washington!!



## NaturallyME (May 20, 2007)

i think this look is gorgeous and a good place to start with my new found obsession MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






any sugestions... on a good daytime look...mayb a little color for the eyes a good rec for someone jus starting out... i JUST started wearing make up.. I'm 16 lol 

http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/photos/2...hington_02.jpg


----------



## aziajs (May 20, 2007)

I really like this look too.  I am just taking a stab here but perhaps you'd get a similar effect with Honey Lust buffed onto the lid and Concrete lightly in the crease and Nylon on the brow bone.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 20, 2007)

I like it too.  It's a really pretty look.  I think that you can try filament on the lid, embark in the crease, and retrospeck to highlight.  And because you're starting out, these would be great colors starters for your collection.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 20, 2007)

*Aziajs-Thank so much... i already own honeylust (only e/s i own shhh....)
*Binkysbaby- Thanks i see this colors get so much praise they must be good starter colors

Does n e one know of a good blush color for NW45 skintone... 
*Binky were  the same color what so u use?


----------



## saj20052006 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_*Aziajs-Thank so much... i already own honeylust (only e/s i own shhh....)
*Binkysbaby- Thanks i see this colors get so much praise they must be good starter colors

Does n e one know of a good blush color for NW45 skintone... 
*Binky were  the same color what so u use?_

 
Blush - Raizin or Harmony
Lips - Gingersoft Lipgelee is beautiful neutral daytime lip color.
I agree with the other ladies on the eyes.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 21, 2007)

Thanks saj...
that raizin seems to b another popular choice... im gonna have to give it a try at the counter!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 27, 2007)

I think Kerry Washington is so pretty. I'm glad she starting to get noticed more. She is a spokesperson for Loreal now.  Loreal had their natural lip colors out and Kerry's was Amber.  I'm totally kicking myself for not buying it. I think it would have looked pretty good on me.  I'm going to keep a look out for it.


----------



## sexypuma (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_*Aziajs-Thank so much... i already own honeylust (only e/s i own shhh....)
*Binkysbaby- Thanks i see this colors get so much praise they must be good starter colors

Does n e one know of a good blush color for NW45 skintone... 
*Binky were  the same color what so u use?_

 
You could also try ambering rose. Or for Nars, you could try exhibit A, Taos or Taj Mahal.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 29, 2007)

Taj Mahal is on  my wishlist... Thanks sexypuma!


----------

